# Redfish Alamadine, Cajun Wild Rice, Steamed Broccoli, Baked Carrots, Olive Foccocia Bread, and a Strawberry Spinich Salad



## indaswamp (May 18, 2021)

Dinner party tonight. Had a successful fishing trip last Thursday...cooked the last of the fish tonight. I like redfish, but much prefer to eat it fresh rather than freeze it. Outstanding meal all way round...including the 4 bottles of wine and the charcuterie board!

The Board...






The meal...





The recipe for the fish dish...

https://www.chefjohnbesh.com/recipes-1/2015/9/11/trout-alamadine


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2021)

Very nice!
Al


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2021)

Nice meal! I've never had redfish, have to give it a try next time I'm in NOLA. ;)


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2021)

Looks Great, Inda!!!
That Assortment on the Board makes me wish it was Football Season!!
Nice Job.
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (May 19, 2021)

We caught some nice redfish out of Galveston a few years back, loved them fresh, frozen not so much. RAY


----------



## xray (May 19, 2021)

Looks great! The charcuterie board looks amazing,  as does the entire meal! I’m sure the dinner guests were beyond happy.


----------



## indaswamp (May 19, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Very nice!
> Al


Thanks Al!



WaterRat said:


> Nice meal! I've never had redfish, have to give it a try next time I'm in NOLA. ;)


Thanks WaterRat! Definitely give it a go...it is an underrated fish IMO.



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Inda!!!
> That Assortment on the Board makes me wish it was Football Season!!
> Nice Job.
> Like.
> ...


Thanks Bear!



sawhorseray said:


> We caught some nice redfish out of Galveston a few years back, loved them fresh, frozen not so much. RAY


Thanks Ray. redfish will freeze best when all the red meat is removed prior to freezing, but like any fish, fresh is best!



xray said:


> Looks great! The charcuterie board looks amazing,  as does the entire meal! I’m sure the dinner guests were beyond happy.


Thanks xray! I was very full after that meal...barely had room for the tiramisu dessert and cajun coffee!!


----------

